# Noahs Ark



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

About 1 year ago I started a 75 gallon with cichlids for the first time. My boyfriend gave me a large blue african with stripes and a large plecto. Then we added 4 convicts, a firemouth, a jaguar (by accident), two muticolored peacocks, 2 jewels(who are currently breeding), 2 baby electric yellows, an unknown cichlid I was told was a "dolpin head", 1 melanchromis auratus,and another yellow striped african that I think is a pseudotroupheus lombardio? Any way they are getting larger now and my question is Will I be able to keep them together in the future? Other than the big blue dominant african most seem to be thriving. I'm also wonding if its ok to keep africans with south americans? Advice welcome :-?


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Africans and South Americans should not be mixed. They require different PH levels and water temperatures.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

sorry, double post


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

the auratus can get mean, You can mix african and american, but it's generally not a good idea.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, those are Central Americans with the African cichlids. The basic line of different pH, temp, and food is exaggerated.... certainly not as bad as potential problems. This tank is a potential huge mess and not really a great way to go about but you might get somewhat lucky for awhile. The substrate breeders such as Jewels and Convicts may cause major problems when breeding. Large male Malawi cichlids may become very nasty in such a set up... or not if you get lucky. There are always variables, sometimes a "melting pot" works, sometimes total failure.

The "Jaguar" must go without a doubt, it is a huge monster of a fish. Or keep it and get rid of the other fish.


----------



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

When I bought these fish the pet store employee didnt tell me that mixing Africans with Centrals was a bad idea. Im attached to the Jag and firemouth now and was wondering whats the smallest size tanks I could move them to temporarily. I have an empty 15 gallon and ten gallon. The Jags about 5 inches and the firemouth is about 2 inches. Can they be house together with the convicts, also if the tanks large enough and what size tank do I need to do that? *** been feeding a variety of food including earthworms is that OK? Can I keep the Jewels in the 75 gallon with the Africans?  they are also two of my favorite fish


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

jewels2jags said:


> The Jags about 5 inches and the firemouth is about 2 inches. Can they be house together with the convicts, also if the tanks large enough and what size tank do I need to do that?


I think somewhere around 180 gallons is good, assuming the most out of the fish.
If the jag's female i think you can get away with it in a 125gl.


----------

